
Mom helped hide laptops from FBI in cabinet, gets 6 months probation  - ghosh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/11/mom-helped-hide-laptops-from-fbi-in-dishwasher-gets-6-months-probation/
======
jacalata
Reminds me of the Romanian art thief whose mother apparently burnt the
paintings he stole to try and help his case:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-08-13/romanian-art-
thief-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-08-13/romanian-art-thief-offers-
works-in-return-for-dutch-trial.html)

